# structual differences



## RON BERG (Nov 23, 2004)

What are the structual differences in a medium frame and large frame Bolens Tractor. Is it possible to convert mediun to large frame


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

They are two completely different tractors. Why would you want to "convert" one anyway?

If you go to www.sonnysbolens.com and click on "manuals" you can download the medium frame XL series parts diagram and the the large frames as well.

IIRC, the PTO spins in the opposite direction on the XL series?


----------

